
Show HN: Design and Simulate Molecules in Virtual Reality - ottomanbob
https://store.steampowered.com/app/493430/Nanome/
======
ottomanbob
We started Nanome in 2015 as a basic molecular builder for modern VR hardware.
Since then, we’ve integrated a variety of features for educators, researchers,
and drug designers. Today, Nanome users can import, visualize, and modify
macromolecular and protein structures via intuitive 3D interaction. Nanome is
free on Steam, Oculus, and VivePort.

A few months ago, we shared CalcFlow, our open source VR graphing calculator,
with HN. We received a lot of valuable criticism and are looking for more of
the same.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15289766](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15289766)

Nanome is used at big-three Pharma companies and in classrooms in the
University of California system. We also recently announced a partnership with
the RCSB Protein Data Bank.

Nanome does not replace industry standard drug design tools like PyMol and
MOE. Soon, Nanome will integrate with these tools via a plugin system, letting
professionals bring VR interfaces into their established workflows.

[http://nanome.ai](http://nanome.ai)

~~~
doctoboggan
Very cool work, this reminds me of the nano engineer's workstations in
Stephenson's Diamond Age.

I really think these sort of tools will get exponentially more powerful with
some sort of force feedback. Imagine if you were able to feel the repulsive
and attractive forces of the atoms while designing. Allowing the human mind to
interact so directly with this world will enable molecule designers an
intuition that I think is just not possible today.

~~~
ottomanbob
Great point, we're implementing haptic feedback in newer builds. I never
really thought of how meaningful it could be for describing forcefields.
interesting...

------
ReedJessen
This is super cool. I am glad I live in the future.

------
amelius
Can it fold proteins?

~~~
ottomanbob
Our current realtime minimization features are sufficient for smaller designs
and adjustments, but binding site interactions and meaningful folds are still
a ways out. In the future, Nanome will interact directly with leading folding
tools.

